# 95951 24 hour video eeg



## Bobette (Oct 11, 2012)

When coding for 24 hour video eeg's I read the description in CPT as the interpretation is included in the code and you bill each 24 hour period.  Meaning you can bill 3 if you have 72 hours of video eeg with interpretation. 
 Would you bill the interpretation date if different than DOS , 95951-26 or do you bill each DOS separately on the date of service?
Thank you for any information you can share.


----------

